# [Suggestion] Reputation



## Aijelsop (Mar 14, 2011)

Idk, maybe a reputation bar where you press the Plus to add reputation, and Minus to remove. This could help on user reliability. I would find it nice, like in guides. 
"Maybe this person is trying to brick my Wii... An evil guide that looks mysteriously non-evil looking. Oh wait, he has 500rep, this guide is definitely reliable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





"


----------



## Ikki (Mar 14, 2011)

I say hell no.


----------



## Aijelsop (Mar 14, 2011)

I say why?


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 14, 2011)

Reputation on the Temp comes with being a regular, you earn your reputation and most members of this site know who's trust worthy and who's not.
So I say no to some bar being added since honestly it won't do anything, but create a popularity contest.


----------



## machomuu (Mar 14, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Reputation on the Temp comes with being a regular, you earn you reputation and most members of this site know who's trust worthy and who's not.
> So I say no to some bar being added since honestly it won't do anything, but create a popularity contest.


+1


----------



## Aijelsop (Mar 14, 2011)

Or at least post reputation? Lol in the corner, it has reputation? Like above, it would help.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 14, 2011)

I say ranks is enough.


----------



## nintendoom (Mar 14, 2011)

I think that's what the WARN bar is for..

More Warn % means... unreliable
(don't quote me on that, that's just a guess)


----------



## Aijelsop (Mar 14, 2011)

We can't see other user's warn bars.


----------



## chyyran (Mar 14, 2011)

I concur with Catboy. 
I think Reputation is just tacky.

Do you see people in your neighbourhood going around wearing signs saying "I AM A REPUTABLE PERSON! 4 OUT OF 5 PEOPLE SAID YES WHEN ASKED IF I WAS A REPUTABLE PERSON"


----------



## machomuu (Mar 14, 2011)

ron975 said:
			
		

> I concur with Catboy.
> I think Reputation is just tacky.
> 
> Do you see people in your neighbourhood going around wearing signs saying "I AM A REPUTABLE PERSON! 4 OUT OF 5 PEOPLE SAID YES WHEN ASKED IF I WAS A REPUTABLE PERSON"


Exactly, you gain reputation and renown through your actions in the community and on the forums.  Besides, the rank is good enough.


----------



## haflore (Mar 14, 2011)

A good idea on paper, but it'll just become a popularity contest as the Catboy said. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Also, the mods would just remove bad guides....


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 14, 2011)

Aijelsop said:
			
		

> Or at least post reputation? Lol in the corner, it has reputation? Like above, it would help.


Why? It won't help anyone


----------



## Skyline969 (Mar 14, 2011)

Is a user's post count high? Have their previous threads been insightful and helpful? Do they explain things thoroughly? Are they known across GBAtemp and other forums? If so, they won't try to be malicious. Reputation is unnecessary for these reasons.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 14, 2011)

This gets suggested about once every four months, and is shot down every time. 
We want GBAtemp to be a community, not a popularity contest and e-peen gallery.


----------



## SmokeFox (Mar 14, 2011)

I say no, GBAtemp is not that way, we are not in facebook or orkut or those crap we are in the MOTHA&¨%! GBAtemp, the greatest place to be. There is no space for that
!!!


----------



## Qtis (Mar 14, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> This gets suggested about once every four months, and is shot down every time.
> We want GBAtemp to be a community, not a popularity contest and e-peen gallery.



+1. 

The possibility of giving "reputation" points is quite pointless (a pun?). I don't see any more need to have something after the post count to tell people if the person has been here before a lot or is reputable. Also this might lead to flaming between others (this person doesn't have enough +1's, don't trust him! Trust me, I have +4!).


-Qtis


----------



## Evo.lve (Mar 14, 2011)

No... just... no...

GBAtemp is not Facebook, it is not GameFAQs, it is not IGN, it is not, as VA said, an e-peen gallery, it is not a place for assholes to congregate and brag about their so called "reputation", we have politics for that.


----------



## zeromac (Mar 14, 2011)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> No... just... no...
> 
> GBAtemp is not Facebook, it is not GameFAQs, it is not IGN, it is not, as VA said, an e-peen gallery, it is not a place for assholes to congregate and brag about their so called "reputation", *we have politics for that.*


And even that goes up in flames


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 14, 2011)

Na,this just gives everyone a reason to brag off to others 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Aijelsop (Mar 14, 2011)

Idk, maybe a reputation bar where you press the Plus to add reputation, and Minus to remove. This could help on user reliability. I would find it nice, like in guides. 
"Maybe this person is trying to brick my Wii... An evil guide that looks mysteriously non-evil looking. Oh wait, he has 500rep, this guide is definitely reliable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





"


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 14, 2011)

Rep is mainly for warez forums where people want to see if the person is considered reliable in their uploads. If you "rep" someone to a very high rep, odds are you'll go for their links more than someone with lesser rep. On a forum that doesn't do much in the ways of file sharing, it's useless.

So no, it's not needed.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Mar 14, 2011)

Ugh. Adding a reputation feature would just be people boasting about their 2nd e-penis.


----------



## redact (Mar 14, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> On a forum that _doesn't do much in the ways of file sharing_


don't lie to us, we know the only reason people become staff is to get access to the warez sub-forum


----------



## Rydian (Mar 14, 2011)

I've seen a couple forums where a reputation system DOES work... when it's by post, NOT by user.  What really struck me is that _one of those forums is a runescape fan forum... which you'd normally expect to be full of misuse of the system everywhere, but instead people use it as intended_, and it actually helps to cut back on flame wars because a person can get satisfaction by downvoting somebody's post to give them -1 instead of potentially posting something flaming in response to show they don't like it.

It's entirely possible to see a user post a really helpful suggestion and that post is +10, whereas another post of theirs is total dumbassery and is -3... I'm pretty sure limiting the number of votes you can cast on posts per 24 hours helps, and it keeps most posts at 0/neutral rating since people don't want to waste their daily votes, but of course some of the most helpful posts are like +80, and one of the really stupid ones get down to like -30 if it's pretty much universally-bad.

I don't agree with per-user reputation, but rather per-post seems plausible to me.  I hear tales (and it makes sense) that'd it'd be abused, but I've seen forums that tried it, and if a huge community of _runescape players_  can use it properly I'm sure this forum could as well.


----------



## Zorua (Mar 14, 2011)

No, definitely no. This isn't PSN or Xbox Live. This is GBAtemp and it will stay this way.


----------



## Skyline969 (Mar 14, 2011)

mercluke said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You weren't supposed to mention that... now Costello will be sending highly skilled assassins your way sometime in the near future.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 14, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> This gets suggested about once every four months, and is shot down every time.
> We want GBAtemp to be a community, not a popularity contest and e-peen gallery.


Crap.....I must be in a wrong place for years then..

I always thought temp is a popularity contest and e-peen gallery.....and that I'm doing quite well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks for shattering my dreams


----------



## Narayan (Mar 14, 2011)

I'd go with Rydian's suggestion. but i'd like to add that a user can only vote once per specific post.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 14, 2011)

TechnoWorm said:
			
		

> I think that's what the WARN bar is for..
> 
> More Warn % means... unreliable
> (don't quote me on that, that's just a guess)


Unless you're staff, you can only see your own warn bar. (Ironically, staff members have no warn bar to see.)

And everyone knows the higher warn you have means the _better_ you are.


----------



## monkat (Mar 14, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> And everyone knows the higher warn you have means the _better_ you are.



Then whoever keeps suspending me without letting me know why must adore me


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 14, 2011)

The EoF will fuck it up. Seriously.


----------



## Lily (Mar 14, 2011)

No rep. Not per user, not per post. It's not necessary. We already have a section for the total crap people like to post, it's called the edge of the forum. Learn to use your own common sense when determining a post/guides worth. You don't need other people to constantly tell you what's good and what's bad.


----------



## MeritsAlone (Mar 14, 2011)

No...
Just, just no.
If that should happen it would be something like youtube (if we get any trolls... do we even have any 0.0?)


----------



## monkat (Mar 14, 2011)

MeritsAlone said:
			
		

> (if we get any trolls... do we even have any 0.0?)



Nope!

Two words! Three! ...Five!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 14, 2011)

lilsypha said:
			
		

> No rep. Not per user, not per post. It's not necessary. We already have a section for the total crap people like to post, it's called the edge of the forum. Learn to use your own common sense when determining a post/guides worth. You don't need other people to constantly tell you what's good and what's bad.



And with this nice post, I come and close the thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (because that's my thing, and that's what I do!)


----------

